# Siberian ruffs



## stillstending (Jan 20, 2015)

I have been researching cat breeds for awhile now (son to be newbie cat mom), and I originally wanted to get a Ragdoll. Unfortunately, my dad's severe allergies have put a twist on my search for the ideal cat, and I'm now looking at Siberians. The only slight problem I have is their ruffs... I'm not crazy about the way they look. Is there a way to breed them so they don't have ruffs or is it acceptable to trim them to match the length of the rest of their fur?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

If you breed them so they don't have ruffs, they may not need the accepted breed standard. But! You CAN trim their coats anyway you please


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The ruff is one the beautiful characteristics of the Siberian's coat, and breeders that would show a cat without a ruff would be penalized 5 points for lack of length and likely not advance to a judge's finals. 
The CFA show standard stiplulates a generous ruff: 
_ "There should be an abundant full collar ruff setting off the head in adults."_ 

Yes, you could trim it back if you wished.


----------

